# Ban in UAE



## mansoorck (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi everyone..
I was there in abudhabi in 2009 in visit visa. Finally i got one job and they promised to process my visa, But just because of the delay i was cached by CID and they deported me with the crime of Did work in visit visa. when they do the process they took Eye test and Finger. Now i dont know what is the ban status! and is it possible to visit UAE in visit visa?

Waiting for your valued responses my friends


----------

